# Beekeeper in Tucson AZ



## TucsonBeek (Feb 11, 2017)

Greetings fellow beekeepers!

I am a beekeeper living in Tucson AZ with 5 hives currently and getting 10 more this Spring, looking to keep it natural and get some quality honey out of the deal! Any fellow Southern AZ beekeepers out there feel free to get in touch!

Kevin


----------



## Joc (Aug 20, 2016)

Welcome fellow Arizona beekeeper!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Kevin!


----------



## BradParadise (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome aboard, Kevin!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## NaturesResonance (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello from Tucson's East side! I'm new here too.


----------



## Joc (Aug 20, 2016)

Welcome! Phoenix beekeeper here going into my second season in Arizona. Enjoying the start of an incredible nectar flow from the citrus blooms this month.


----------



## NaturesResonance (Mar 8, 2017)

I noticed my lemon tree had some ladies feasting on new blossoms, today. Looking like it may be a promising season.


----------

